# Kokua Like a Bike  ->Fußrastenset für's Laufrad zum Anbauen



## Martensit01 (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kurz nach dem Kauf / Einsatzes des Kokua Laufrades für meine Tochter, kam mir folgende Idee aufgrund eines vorhandenen "Usecases" in den Sinn:
Die Kinder stellen bei "längeren Rollphasen" die Füsse auf die hintere Schwinge oder strecken diese vom Laufrad weg, was oft zu Instalibilität führt. (zumindest bei meiner Tochter)
Daher --> Anschraubbare Fußrasten 
Nach mehreren Prototypen und Versuchen mit verschiedenen Kindern (ist ein Wortwitz) kam Folgendes dabei heraus: (siehe Bild als Ergebnis)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-jumper-fussrasten-fur-s-laufrad-zum-anbauen

Wer Interesse hat, Anregungen oder Verbesserungen, bitte einfach melden.



Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2018)

Schöne Idee. Bei uns hat zum Abstellen der Füße die hintere Schwinge ausgereicht, die ist ja auch extra so gebogen. Auch auf dem „Kindergarten“ Video von Jackson Goldstone kann man erkennen, dass das sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martensit01 (21. Juli 2018)

Richtig.. 
Sehe nur aus dem Umfeld, dass die wenigsten Kinder die Füsse erfolgreich auf die Schwinge stellen... Aber wenns klappt, ists auch gut... 
Und jeder der die Fußrasten hat ist begeistert...


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2018)

Stimmt absolut. Und definitiv hast Du das prima umgesetzt.


----------



## spümco (22. Juli 2018)

Schließe mich @KIV an - coole Sache, obwohl unser kleiner Racker die Füsse auch auf der Schwinge abgestellt hat.
Mit den Fussrasten aber sicher nochmal etwas besser handelbar. Wenn ich nicht grade kein Bedarf habe, würde ich die echt mal probieren..


----------



## Deleted234438 (23. Juli 2018)

Coole Idee, stört es nicht beim Treten?


----------



## Kwietsch (24. Juli 2018)

Jörg, jetzt kenne ich Deinen Nick hier auch mal!

Du weißt ja, nach dem Laufrad kommt das Fahrrad...also weiter basteln!

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## Martensit01 (24. Juli 2018)

Haha, er hat micht gefunden und enttarnt...
Stimmt, Du bist ja hier zu Hause.
Durch die Fussrasten war das gute Kokua quasi "nur" ein Druchläufer und das nächste Bike lies nicht lange auf sich warten. Specialized Rip Rock ---> Die nächsten Optimierungen stehen schon an..

*@jenka:*
Nein, die stören nicht beim Treten. Deswegen ist nach mehreren Optimierungsrunden auch diese Breite von 25mm gewählt..

VG,
Jörg


----------



## Kwietsch (24. Juli 2018)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Haha, er hat micht gefunden und enttarnt...
> Stimmt, Du bist ja hier zu Hause.
> Durch die Fussrasten war das gute Kokua quasi "nur" ein Druchläufer und das nächste Bike lies nicht lange auf sich warten. Specialized Rip Rock ---> Die nächsten Optimierungen stehen schon an..
> 
> ...



Schick mal Bilder über E-Mail


----------



## Jeru (2. September 2019)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kurz nach dem Kauf / Einsatzes des Kokua Laufrades für meine Tochter, kam mir folgende Idee aufgrund eines vorhandenen "Usecases" in den Sinn:
> Die Kinder stellen bei "längeren Rollphasen" die Füsse auf die hintere Schwinge oder strecken diese vom Laufrad weg, was oft zu Instalibilität führt. (zumindest bei meiner Tochter)
> Daher --> Anschraubbare Fußrasten
> ...



Servus. Gibts die Fußrasten noch zum Verkauf?


----------



## Martensit01 (2. September 2019)

Hi, 
Ja, sind noch zum Verkauf.. 
Schau mal auf 
Www.druckify.de 

Gruß, 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

